# Wiggle Warts anyone?



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ron Matthews said:


> He has 213 on his list- I Don't know if sp, let me mail him. I'll be back
> If your serious on japs, I'll ask Naoki- from tokyo.. I have some things coming in a week or so. but shipping there and back is like 30$ total.


PM sent.


----------

